# [So.California] Golden retrievers take over the mission viejo park @ meetup.



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like fun. Unfortunately, we have something planned for this Saturday and cannot make it. While we live a ways away, we are familiar with the area because we used to live in Aliso Viejo. Maybe next time.


----------



## Pandy (Jul 21, 2013)

hey no problem! I'm happy you would consider it even being far away! I live in Aliso now actually. 

And granted, I should have posted this a little earlier but was a bit nervous to be honest ! LOL.

Maybe next time for sure! : ] and also if you know anyone in the area please feel free to let them know about it : D


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds great....but I also have a prior appointment that day and can not attend.
I would come next time even though I live a long way from there. My dog would love it and I could test my new camera.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I could not make this time, but please plan some more events! Mission Viejo is a bit far for me, but its ok tho haha.


----------

